
The Inevitability of Serverless - carimura
https://medium.com/@carimura/the-inevitability-of-serverless-5680d5c88d33
======
carimura
oh and for the embarrassing video of the talk itself:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuO5cKTRU1c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuO5cKTRU1c)

